# 12.5HP B&S Ridem



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Anyone out there who has a 12.5 Deluxe Craftsman Ride-on Mower built by Roper?

Anyone out there who has one, do you have a service manual for it?

I bought my LT at Sears in Calais Me., so the Canadian version of Sears refuses to have anything to do with it, even though its brothers and sisters that moved to Canada came over on the same truck:dazed:  

Sears here says that there is no service manual and that the techies just go by a hope and a prayer and the socalled maintenance courses - yeah right....:lmao: 

Anyways, I sort of need a service manual so that I can figure out how to get that #[email protected]$: piece of junk deck level so it will no longer scalp my lawn. It scalps whether I am mowing in a straight line or on a turn (that just makes it worse).

I have been fighting this deck for a few years now, the :stupid: techs won't fix it or tell me how to fix it, and my local mower repair guy hasn't got a clue either?????

Anyone can help?

Or maybe I should just junk it and buy another:quiet: Cub? :quiet:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Spook,

Might try e.mailing this guy. He mentioned he had a manual for a Roper Craftsman tractor on the Antique tractor forum. Worth a try.

[email protected]


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Greg:

Thanks much for the tip. Email is on its way. Appreciate a lot, thanks

outta here


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds like info that should be in the owners manual. Can you get one of those?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

opps sorry forgot.... Go to Sears web site. There is a part of the site you can type in your model number and it will list all of the parts for you. Everything I have ever looked up there also lists an owners manual. Give it a shot, it might help.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Are you talking about a owners manual or a service manual??? If you need an owners manual Ingersoll444 is right.
One may be available through sears parts. If you need a service manual (i don't even know if they exist) you may need a buddy that is a sears tech.

The owners manual won't say a whole lot about leveling the deck. Just to put a level on it and adjust it, also to have the front of the deck about 1/2 inch lower than the front. 

It sounds to me like there is more going on here with the deck.

Did this deck always cut like this since new?
Did you hit something that could have bent a blade or warped the deck?
Are gage wheels adjusted right? On level surface drop deck to cutting height, gage wheels should be 1/4 inch off ground.
Is the deck somehow loose? check the brackets where the deck is attached to the tractor.


----------

